
Ask HN: Thoughts on Map Marker Algorithms? - nostrapollo
We&#x27;re a property related platform, and we&#x27;re building a map to display property listings to potential tenants. Many of our properties are close together, but clustering is not a great UX. Taking a lot from AirBnB, we&#x27;re struggling to find a simple way to display listings intelligently on the map - avoiding typical clustering in favour of something more interesting.<p>Any practical advice on creating a great map UX with a lot of markers&#x2F;pins?<p>PS: The platform isn&#x27;t data centric, so showing all pins isn&#x27;t necessary for the purpose - a better UI&#x2F;UX is more important(?).
======
heimegutAGS
I'm using a spiderfier for my map project, which 'expands' the markers when
clicked. Here is the Leaflet version I am using:
[https://github.com/jawj/OverlappingMarkerSpiderfier-
Leaflet](https://github.com/jawj/OverlappingMarkerSpiderfier-Leaflet)

------
highhedgehog
Something like this? [https://observablehq.com/@d3/hexbin-
map](https://observablehq.com/@d3/hexbin-map)

------
thedevindevops
Perhaps something like a Heat Map?

